# 199? Rocky Mountain Stratos



## rutteger (May 6, 2005)

Just picked up my latest ride at the weekend. It's a 1992 (ish) Rocky Mountain Stratos. The bike has a nice solid (yet not flashy) spec with full 7 speed XT with DX hubs. As you can see the bike is in pretty original condition, I even have a copy of the sign off sheet from the RM factory and the receipt of sale.

Took the bike out for a couple of hours on Sunday - that explains any mud or dirt you see 










Few more pictures can be found here.

I'm guessing a bit on the year. I was sold it as a 1993. Looking in the 93 Rocky catalogue the decals don't match (blue vs orange). Don't think it's a 1990 or 1991 because both had down tube routed cables iirc. So I'm going with 1992 by default. Anyone know for sure?

If anyone has a Rocky stem similar to that pictured give me a shout - the original has corroded slightly.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

It definitely isn't the '91, I own that one and the decals are orange on a clearcoated bare aluminium finish.

Model year could be id'd off the shifters... DX didn't get the trigger shifters until 1993. Stratos's were full DX bikes btw... if that one is XT that's not how they left the factory. Incidently, 1993 XT and DX chainrings had the ramps and lift pins on them same as LX and XTR got. 

The 1993 LX group is what killed the DX group. It got such a major overhaul compared to the 1992 version, that it was seen by many product managers as a cheaper XTR. It got low-profile cranks, SG-X chainrings, new black finish to its hubs, cranks and brakes, new low-profile cantilevers, and new rapidfire plus STI shifters/levers. DX also got the new STI shifters/levers, and the SG-X rings, but otherwise looked the same as the 1992 version so it didn't seem as flashy in comparison. Thus tens of thousands of bikes which would have had full Deore DX groups got Deore LX groups instead, and with dwindling sales of the group shimano dropped it from its lineup.


----------



## rutteger (May 6, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> It definitely isn't the '91, I own that one and the decals are orange on a clearcoated bare aluminium finish.
> 
> Model year could be id'd off the shifters... DX didn't get the trigger shifters until 1993. Stratos's were full DX bikes btw... if that one is XT that's not how they left the factory. Incidently, 1993 XT and DX chainrings had the ramps and lift pins on them same as LX and XTR got.


The frame is painted, not clearcoated bare metal.

Full DX, hmmmm. I'll have to speak with the original owner and check the sales receipt (when it arrives - forgot to pick it up when collecting the bike). He claimed it was all original bar tyres and had owned it from new. Regardless I'm not fussed either way, after all XT beats DX, right


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

rutteger said:


> I'm guessing a bit on the year. I was sold it as a 1993. Looking in the 93 Rocky catalogue the decals don't match (blue vs orange). Don't think it's a 1990 or 1991 because both had down tube routed cables iirc. So I'm going with 1992 by default. Anyone know for sure?


Try dating the components you think are original:

http://www.vintage-trek.com/component_dates.htm


----------



## rhett101 (Apr 17, 2004)

*1992*

It has the same syncros handlebar and stem combo my 1992 blizzard. It also looks like it has the Performance paint decal on the top tube as well. Most of the 1992 RM had neon orange or green decals.

Nice bike too... lots of Rockies crossed the pond.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Those are 1991 Deore XT shifters/levers on it, and that's NOT a syncros stem. Its a Rocky Mountain Stem. The brakes will have a model code stamped on their backside. Something with a first digit of 7 is XT, 6 would be DX.


----------



## cdeger (Jan 18, 2004)

*I hope I can help ...*

... even if I dislike to interrupt discussions of yours, folks 



PS: Found in RM's 1992 catalog ...


----------



## rhett101 (Apr 17, 2004)

cdeger said:


> ... even if I dislike to interrupt discussions of yours, folks
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Found in RM's 1992 catalog ...


Can you post the sheet for the 1992 RM Blizzard to?


----------



## cdeger (Jan 18, 2004)

*Da Blitz ...*

... from 1992.


cheerio


----------



## rutteger (May 6, 2005)

cdeger,

thanks for the scan, much appreciated.

The only parts on the bike which match the spec posted are the frame, fork, wheels and rocky mountain stem. The rest is somewhat different, the majority of the components are '92 XT (verified the part nos here) . Still waiting to hear back from the original owner as to what the story is.


----------

